
Let's fill our cities with taller, wooden buildings - blue_devil
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/03/opinion/wood-buildings-architecture-cities.html
======
mikece
Maybe I’m missing something, but wouldn’t that just make it easier to
literally burn down a city? Concrete, glass, and steel might be ugly and
carbon-intense but despite having fires they done burn down and spread to
whole sections of a city.

~~~
gshdg
This relatively new wood composite is supposedly extremely fire resistant

